# Cant log in on explorer or iPhone



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I can't log in via either of the above.

Had to install mozilla firefox to log in :evil:

What's the scoop fellas?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Site update :x go to settings safari clear cookies


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks mate, all sorted on both now


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I can on my phone via tap-talk but not on my lap top, it's doing my head in now. Tried the deleting of cookies but still no luck. What's the best way to del the cookies, I use int Exp

Cheers steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> I can on my phone via tap-talk but not on my lap top, it's doing my head in now. Tried the deleting of cookies but still no luck. What's the best way to del the cookies, I use int Exp
> 
> Cheers steve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same problem here tried everything

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a sticky above for deleting cookies - basically don't use the "delete all board cookies" at the bottom of the page as it doesn't work. Go into the tools options in Internet Explorer and delete cookies that way. Don't opt to keep cookies from favourite sites and close all browsers bar one when deleting, close that one and then re open and log on.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it possible to post a "How to clear your cookies" thread for popular browsers/devices as the TTOC is getting inundated with requests for help ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Is it possible to post a "How to clear your cookies" thread for popular browsers/devices as the TTOC is getting inundated with requests for help ?


viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was thinking more of IE,Firefox,Chrome, IOS5,android etc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I was thinking more of IE,Firefox,Chrome, IOS5,android etc


Hi, Well the first 3 are in the above link.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

how weird......couldnt log in on .co or .com just logged me out each time......and yet refreshed page and my nic is in user list :lol: ok who changed what this flipping time!!!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im just writing a script to do this for you at one press of le button. Sessions, easy, Cookies, not quite so by the look of it!

Won't be long!

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Use this link to kill your cookies!

http://www.********.co.uk/scriptlibrary/deletecook.asp

It will take you to the home page when done.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Jae said:


> Use this link to kill your cookies!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/scriptlibrary/deletecook.asp
> 
> ...


still doesnt work


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I suspect that if you have other browsers open they may hold onto the old cookies. Make sure you only have one browser open when deleting cookies, close it, then logon from a fresh browser.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

John-H said:


> I suspect that if you have other browsers open they may hold onto the old cookies. Make sure you only have one browser open when deleting cookies, close it, then logon from a fresh browser.


tried and still nothing I can sign in on the home screen but as soon as I try going off that page I'm logged out

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Finally figured out what I was doing wrong - hadn't unchecked 'preserve favourites'

Now back in in i.e.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Kell


----------

